# Case 570 LXT only go's in reverse



## jshank (Jun 6, 2011)

First time here and need some help. Worked the unit very hard today and it started not kicking into forward. Small delays at first and now won't go into forward at all. Reverse works great. Any help would be much appreciated. 1973 Case 570 LXT.


----------



## jshank (Jun 6, 2011)

mechanic looked at it today and said it ran great.. I am confused???


----------



## jpec.9124 (11 d ago)

Is your alternator working propperly?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Is there any evidence that oil has leaked out of the transmission or the shuttle shift and is causing the issue? I guess I'm saying you need to check the fluid levels for a start.


----------

